# Dog with white eye



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just overnight our old dog (proly 13 now) had his eye turn all white. Now, today the other one did it too. Any ideas? I can post pics if needed. 
Thanks


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow...he needs to go to the vet. It is strange for both eyes to do that so quickly. What kind of dog is it?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

His is a mix breed. From what I was told he is 1/2 minpin and 1/2 chihuahua. 
What causes it?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like cataracts, but I'm not sure it could happen that fast.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

JDog1222 said:


> Just overnight our old dog (proly 13 now) had his eye turn all white. Now, today the other one did it too. Any ideas? I can post pics if needed.
> Thanks


It means the skin over the eye has come loose. Did he hit his head or anything? At that age it might be part of aging. Cataracts form more slowly so you would have seen them cloudy before they turned white. But cornea coming detached do that all at once. There is a disease in humans where the cornea detach in the elderly that starts with an "M", but I can't remember the name. It's the same in dogs, although a blow to the head can also cause it. But at this age you would kind of assume it is the age.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I asked the breed because some breeds have eyes that bulge out more than others...more exposed to the environment so are more susceptible to injury. He would have had to smacked into something head on for both eyes to get injured. That is why it is strange. I would get him to a vet asap. Can he see at all? Is he scratching or rubbing them?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, the vet was stumped. We got some meds and eye ointment and we'll see how it goes. I'll let you all know if it works.
Thanks again


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

One of the dogs eyes was almost all the way back to clear today. I'm guessing they are both going to go back to normal. I'll post the names of the meds. when I get them back. He likes to stay with the neighbor at times because she lets him sleep with her.  She is bringing him home tomorrow evening, hope he is all better by then!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm glad to hear of the improvement, I'd enjoy seeing pictures of your dog.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

JDog1222, how is your dog?


----------

